# Saw an eagle today



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

On the way home from work today I happened to see a very large bird eating something in a field. At first I thought it was a turkey buzzard, which there are many of in my area, but then I saw that it had a white head. I yelled to my wife, who was in the car with me, look it's an eagle! Oh man I wish I had my camera with me. Hey wait a sec, I do have the camera, it's in the back seat. I turned the car around and grabbed the camera and took this pic just as the bird started to fly away.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Cool pic, have camera will travel


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

had 2 in my back yard about 3 weeks ago, they were feeding on a road kill, I had bought one of the game camera's and set it on a post, it failed to work, no photos. I thought they were red tails since they were young eagles, watching them from 300 yards, then one of them hooded the deer and covered the whole thing from the other one which was starting to turn to a mature eagle,I got out my spoting scope and the second one was black and white spotted the other was about the color of a red tail , they stayed about 4 days and then were gone, I had a mature one here 3 years ago, the only 3 I have ever seen living here 27 years south of Ypsi


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Saw a bald eagle this morning at mile marker 6 on US-23 in Monroe County. I've seen another one 2 years ago at mile marker 7. They either nest or stop over in the shore/islands of western lake Erie.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Cool pic!
With the waterways open now they'll go back to hunting fish in most areas.
I have been keeping tabs on two here by me.
Great to see them increasing the numbers.
Hopefully we will continue to protect the enviroment along with the eagle populations.


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Great pics.
Did anyone catch that the FWS is considering taking them off the endangered list?
Of course NBC did a nice piece on Nghtly News about it and showed some splendid old b/w pics of hunters holding up dead eagles and claimed their demise was due to hunting.
Not one freaking word was said about DDT. It was the real cause as the fish they ate were full of it and it caused thin shell formation and the fracturing of the shells caused either dead chicks or 'preemies' that didn't survive. Since they banned the stuff, the big birds have made a remarkable recovery. I'm so darn mad at NBC I could spit.
We have a lot of them down here, 2nd in pops after Alaska, but it's still a rush to see one. Best one I ever saw was when I was driving across a long bridge that has a big pop of ospreys. I saw 2 birds up ahead that were in a WW1 dogfight. When I got closer, I saw it was an eagle chasing an osprey who had a fish. I pulled over and watched for about 15 seconds until the osprey 
finally dropped the fish and the eagle snagged it in mid-air. Cool
Oh, hope you guys get some of our ospreys as they are thick down here. They went through the same eggshell problem and are so populous now they have to spread out. Hope you guys get a bunch.

otown


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I saw one about a week and a half ago just west of Idlewild on U.S.10 heading into Baldwin. I've not seen one here in SE Michigan yet, but up north Ive seen 1-3/year for at least the past 5 or 6 years. The number seems to be increasing as the years pass. Cool pic.

Al


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Saw another one today, flying east to west over US-23 at Mile Marker 9, near the KOA campground. What an awesome bird.


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

I see them from time to time throughout the winter up here when you wouldn't expect to see them.

Just this past Sunday during a blizzard... riding up the ski lift at Mt Bohemia.. I had one hovering over head. But, no spring in site here for oh, a couple months.


----------



## wetn flies (Mar 17, 2003)

seen two different ones in my backyard in the past two days one dipped in the lake for some food and the other had some nest building material in it's talons no photos yet


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Found this under an eagle nest.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Is this it


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

thanks, what did I do wrong


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

i dont know what u did wrong. just make sure you copy and paste right. looks like youve got it.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Thanks Fun. figured it out
Found this in the eagkes nest


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am spoiled... I saw five different eagles on a river I fish a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Saw another bald eagle 2 days ago at Mile Marker 7 on US-23 in Monroe County. Wonder where the nesting area is, I see them in the exact same spot in my neck of the woods.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Saw this one above the eagle's nest


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Early Spring 2003 saw several of them around Celeron Island. Was talking to an old birdwatcher and his wife who said the birds wintered there at the mouth of the Detroit River. 

Big Mike


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Great pics guys. 

I love wathching eagles, they are just awesome. 

We used to see a lot while in Lewiston a few years back. On West Twin Lake there was an area called Eagles Point ( Well thats what we refered to it ) and there was a few eagles nest there. Boats used to cruise over to that area of the lake and just watch the eagles hover and ride the wind.


----------

